# Guide: Rainmeter Temps\Load\Clocks\Volts



## Darren9

A few people have asked me about the Rainmeter "gadgets" on my desktop screenies reading sensors\temps\ect. so I thought I'd make a thread rather than trying to explain this in PM's. I guess it's quite complicated programming your own skin but if you want to try you can









First see Toransu's excellent guide to Rainmeter stickied in the Art/Graphics section:

http://www.overclock.net/art-graphics/943384-wip-toransus-rainmeter-guide.html

Rainmeter has the ability to read and display pretty much any sensor\load\clockspeed\voltage on any system but no one makes configs to display them all or select a few because every system has different hardware\sensors so they aren't really transferable, you have to make your own - here's how.

This is a simple skin to read and display a sensor/clock speed, ect, easy to customize though once you've got the basics. Check the guides on Rainmeter.net to see what else you can do.

You need a program to read the sensors, Open Hardware Monitor seems the easiest to work with so I'm using that, grab it and open it - any of the values shown are available to Rainmeter.

*If you have two or more of the same hardware you'll need to rename them for Rainmeter to read each, just right click on the hardware name > Rename and add a 1,2 or 3, ect. then close and restart the program. I did this for my 2 480's.



Next get the OHM plugin for Rainmeter:
http://www.filesonic.com/file/80402769/OHM_Plugin_1.1.zip

Edit: It seems filesonic link is unavailable, I found the plugin Here attached to the last post.

From the Rainmeter forums:
http://rainmeter.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=6874

The 64bit plugin .dll goes in "Program Files\Rainmeter\Plugins", the 32Bit .dll in Program Files (x86)\Rainmeter\Plugins depending which version your running.

*Now to make the skin

*At its simplest there's measures and meters, measures measure things and meters display what's measured.

Navigate to the Rainmeter Skins folder (Documents\Rainmeter\Skins), create a new folder in there (call it OHM). Open notepad and add this:

Code:



Code:


[Rainmeter]
Update=1000

[Background]
Meter=Image
SolidColor=0,0,0,130
X=0
Y=0
W=200
H=200

[Main Title]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Center
X=100
Y=10
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=18
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=SYSTEM

In notepad "Save As", "Save as Type - All Files", "Encoding - Unicode" and "Filename - System.ini" and save it in the Documents\Rainmeter\Skins\OHM folder.
Refresh Rainmeter (Right click the tray icon and "Refresh All")
Load the Config (Tray Icon>Configs>OHM>System.ini)

You should get a semi-transparent black box with the title "SYSTEM" appear top left of screen. You can drag it around and right click it for its menu. Its a good idea to close notepad now - when you want to edit a skin just right click it and "Edit Skin", this opens the skins config in notepad for you - helpfull when you've got a few running on your desktop.



You've worked out most of what's going on but just in case here it is:

Code:



Code:


[Rainmeter]
Update=1000 [COLOR=Blue]- Updates every second (1000ms)[/COLOR]

[Background] [COLOR=Blue]- Meter Name[/COLOR]
Meter=Image [COLOR=Blue]- Meter Type (image for background)[/COLOR]
SolidColor=0,0,0,130 [COLOR=Blue]- Colour: R,G,B,Transparency (0-255 for each)[/COLOR]
X=0 [COLOR=Blue]- Horizontal Position from top left of skin (in pixels)[/COLOR]
Y=0 [COLOR=Blue]- Vertical position from top left of skin (in pixels)[/COLOR]
W=200 [COLOR=Blue]- Width (in pixels)[/COLOR]
H=200 [COLOR=Blue]- Height (in pixels)[/COLOR]

[Main Title] [COLOR=Blue]- Meter Name[/COLOR]
Meter=String [COLOR=Blue]- Meter Type (String for text)[/COLOR]
StringAlign=Center [COLOR=Blue]- Text Alignment (Left, Right, Center)[/COLOR]
X=100 [COLOR=Blue]- Horizontal Position[/COLOR]
Y=10 [COLOR=Blue]- Vertical Position[/COLOR]
FontColor=255,255,255,255 [COLOR=Blue]- Text Colour (R,G,B,Transparent)[/COLOR]
FontSize=18 [COLOR=Blue]- Text Size[/COLOR]
StringEffect=Shadow [COLOR=Blue]- Text Effect (None, Shadow, Border)[/COLOR]
StringStyle=Normal [COLOR=Blue]- Text Style (Normal, Bold, Italic)[/COLOR]
FontFace=Trebuchet MS [COLOR=Blue]- Any font you have installed[/COLOR]
AntiAlias=1 [COLOR=Blue]- Smooths the font[/COLOR]
Text=SYSTEM [COLOR=Blue]- The text it's self[/COLOR]

*
*This is the basic format for a Rainmter skin, each meter has a name in square brackets, a type and some arguments and is seperated by a line or two. I also use "

Some text

" to break up different sections and make the skin easier to read.
*
*The Image Meter [Background] can be any image (png, jpg, ect), just put the image in the skins folder and replace SolidColor= with ImageName=*Name of Image*, you can specify a different W,H to the original and Rainmeter will scale it.

The String Meter [Main Title] is the basic meter to display any text (and value), just change its X,Y position, font size, color, alignment, ect, and the Text=*Your Text*, and give it a different name. You'll see what I mean.
*

Now to add the Sensors

*For this simple skin there's three parts for each sensor - 1, Read the value. 2, Write the label. 3, Write the value. Take care to name each meter, give it a name that relates to what its doing - it will make it easier when you come back to edit things later.

*1, Read the value*
Get values from Open Hardware Monitor, you need the hardware name, the sensor type (Clocks, Voltages, Temperature, Load, ect,) and the sensor name (Bus Speed, CPU Total, ect.) - be sure to copy them exactly. Here I'm reading the GTX480 (1)'s GPU Core Clock, just change the Hardware=, Type= and Sensor= values for any other sensor.

*For Motherboard sensors the Hardware name is the sensor name, not the mobo name (for me its Winbond W83667H)



So, this is a measure and it uses the plugin you added earlier. Add this meter to your System.ini in notepad and edit it's name, the Hardware=, Type= and Sensor= with your values.

Code:



Code:


[Read GPU1 Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (1)
Type=Clocks
Sensor=GPU Core

*2, Write the label

*This is just the basic text meter again, I've changed Name (give it a suitable one) the X,Y position, alignment, font size and the text it displays, add this to Systen.ini in notepad.

Code:



Code:


[Label GPU1 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU1 Clock

*3, Write the value
*
The basic text meter again, I've changed the alignment and X position from the one above so it lines up neatly in the box and added a few more lines which I'll explain:

Code:



Code:


[Value GPU1 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

There's no "Text=", instead its "MeasureName=" this displays the value you read from OHM in step 1, so its the name of that measure (without the square brackets)

Postfix=*text* adds that text after the value, so make it v, % or °C or whatever the value is.

Percentual=*1 or 0*, if your reading a load, or anything that's a percentage in OHM you need this set to 1 for it to display correctly, otherwise set it to 0.

NumOfDecimals=*Number*, the number of decimal places.

So now you have something like this in notepad, with a few different meter names and sensor values:

Code:



Code:


[Rainmeter]
Update=1000

[Background]
Meter=Image
SolidColor=0,0,0,130
X=0
Y=0
W=200
H=200

[Main Title]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Center
X=100
Y=10
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=18
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=SYSTEM

-------------------GPU1 Core Clock----------------------

[Read GPU1 Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (1)
Type=Clocks
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU1 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU1 Clock

[Value GPU1 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

Save it and refresh the skin (right click>Refresh Skin) and you should get something like this:



That's the hard work done, just copy the group of meters from steps 1, 2 and 3 and paste them on the bottom, change their names, the sensor values, the Y position, the text, ect. and the MeasureName= in the 3rd to its corresponding measure, and repeat that for each value from OHM you want to use. You'll end up with groups of three meters, each reading and displaying a different value from OHM. Here's a more complete one to look at:

Code:



Code:


[Rainmeter]
Update=1000

[Background]
Meter=Image
SolidColor=0,0,0,130
X=0
Y=0
W=200
H=350

[Main Title]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Center
X=100
Y=10
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=18
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=SYSTEM

-------------------GPU1 Core Clock----------------------

[Read GPU1 Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (1)
Type=Clocks
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU1 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU1 Clock

[Value GPU1 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------GPU2 Core Clock----------------------

[Read GPU2 Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (2)
Type=Clocks
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU2 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=65
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU2 Clock

[Value GPU2 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=65
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU2 Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------CPU Core Clock----------------------

[Read CPU Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 920
Type=Clocks
Sensor=CPU Core #1

[Label CPU Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=85
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Clock

[Value CPU Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=85
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------GPU1 Use----------------------

[Read GPU1 Use]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (1)
Type=Load
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU1 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=105
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU1 Use

[Value GPU1 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=105
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Use
Postfix=%
Percentual=1
NumOfDecimals=1

-------------------GPU2 Use----------------------

[Read GPU2 Use]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (2)
Type=Load
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU2 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=125
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU1 Use

[Value GPU2 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=125
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU2 Use
Postfix=%
Percentual=1
NumOfDecimals=1

-------------------CPU Use----------------------

[Read CPU Use]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 920
Type=Load
Sensor=CPU Total

[Label CPU Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=145
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Use

[Value CPU Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=145
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Use
Postfix=%
Percentual=1
NumOfDecimals=1

------------------Temps Title----------------------

[Temps Title]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Center
X=100
Y=175
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=18
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=TEMPS

-------------------GPU1 Temp----------------------

[Read GPU1 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (1)
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=210
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU1

[Value GPU1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=210
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------GPU2 Temp----------------------

[Read GPU2 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (2)
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=230
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU2

[Value GPU2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=230
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU2 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------CPU Core1 Temp----------------------

[Read CPU Core1 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 920
Type=Temperature
Sensor=CPU Core #1

[Label CPU Core1 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=250
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 1

[Value CPU Core1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=250
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core1 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------CPU Core1 Temp----------------------

[Read CPU Core2 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 920
Type=Temperature
Sensor=CPU Core #2

[Label CPU Core2 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=270
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 2

[Value CPU Core2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=270
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core2 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------CPU Core3 Temp----------------------

[Read CPU Core3 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 920
Type=Temperature
Sensor=CPU Core #3

[Label CPU Core3 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=290
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 3

[Value CPU Core3 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=290
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core3 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------CPU Core4 Temp----------------------

[Read CPU Core4 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 920
Type=Temperature
Sensor=CPU Core #4

[Label CPU Core4 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=310
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 4

[Value CPU Core4 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=310
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core4 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0



Just take care renaming the meters (each must have a different one) and adjusting their position, if you can't see something it normally has the same name or same position as something else.

You can change the background, size, position ,font, colours, ect, ect of all of it to match existing themes - just open their configs and see what they're using or "borrow" their backgrounds.

This is my first attempt at a guide, let me know if anything is unclear. If any of you can understand this then I'll add another with how to use Bars and Graphs in the skin.


----------



## Darren9

Example Configs.zip 18k .zip file




I attached these to the top because they contain some images (they go in the skins folder), you should be able to get them running quite easily just by editing the sensor values. I'm using Aida64 in these skins to supply the values (it reads my GPU's fully)(you can substitute the Measure=Registry meters for Measure=Plugin and use OHM just as above). Here's how:

In Aida64 go File>Preferences>Hardware Monitoring>External Applications and check enable writing to the registry, then put checks on the values you want to use in the box below. (I also got to Update Frequency and set the all to 1 second).

Now open Regedit (just type it in the start menu) and navigate to this key,

"HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\FinalWire\AIDA64\SensorValues"

If you have Everest then its ........\Software\Lavelys\Everest.............



In the right pane, lower half are the "Value.XXXX" we want. You need to work out what each is - the value next to it should tell you.

To read a value in Rainmter use the registry measure, here I'm reading the "Value.SCPUUTI" which is the CPU use.

Code:



Code:


[Detect_SCPUUTI]
Measure=Registry
RegHKey=HKEY_CURRENT_USER
RegKey=Software\FinalWire\AIDA64\SensorValues
RegValue=Value.SCPUUTI

You'll need one of these for each value you use. Now we'll use this in a bar and graph.

*Bars*

There's three parts to a bar, 1 - format the value, 2 - draw the background, 3 - draw the bar.

*1 - Format*

Registry values come as strings and not numbers so this measure changes the string to a number value Rainmeter can use and also sets a max and min. Since the value were using in this example is the CPU percentage we'll use MinValue=0 and MaxValue=100. You can set any max and min though, if the value was a temperature for example you might use Min=20, Max=80 - 20C would show an empty bar and 80C would show a full bar. Just make sure the Formula= points to the name of the measure that reads the value. (If your using OHM to measure the value you can omit this step and just add Min and MaxValue lines to the measure that reads the value)

Code:



Code:


[SCPUUTI_No]
Measure=Calc
Formula=[Detect_SCPUUTI]
MinValue=0
MaxValue=100
DynamicVariables=1

*2 - Background*

Just a simple image meter, size and position and colour, here I have a white almost transparent one.

Code:



Code:


[SCPUUTI Background]
Meter=IMAGE
SolidColor=255,255,255,20
X=37
Y=34
W=12
H=87

*3 - The Bar*

Code:



Code:


[SCPUUTI Bar]
Meter=BAR
MeasureName=SCPUUTI_No
SolidColor=255,255,255,255
X=37
Y34
W=12
H=87
BarOrientation=Vertical

So, its quite simple, meter type is a Bar and it's linked to the formatting measure from step 1 (MeasureName=). Its got the same size and position as the background in step 2 and the color is solid white. BarOrientation can be either Vertical or Horizontal.

Combine all that to get a simple skin to read one value and display a bar for it:

Code:



Code:


[Rainmeter]
Update=1000

[Detect_SCPUUTI]
Measure=Registry
RegHKey=HKEY_CURRENT_USER
RegKey=Software\FinalWire\AIDA64\SensorValues
RegValue=Value.SCPUUTI

[SCPUUTI_No]
Measure=Calc
Formula=[Detect_SCPUUTI]
MinValue=0
MaxValue=100
DynamicVariables=1

[Bar Background]
Meter=IMAGE
SolidColor=255,255,255,20
X=37
Y=34
W=12
H=87

[SCPUUTI Bar]
MeasureName=SCPUUTI_No
Meter=BAR
BarImage=Bar1
X=37
Y=34
W=12
H=87
BarOrientation=Vertical

*The Graph*

Steps 1 and 2 are the same, graphs are a bit special though and will only display with MinValue=0 and MaxValue=100 (or the value from the measure is in the range 0 to 1), so with Aida64 I only use them for any value that's a percentage. We can go straight to step 3:

Code:



Code:


[SCPUUTI Graph]
Meter=Histogram
MeasureName=SCPUUTI_No
X=30
Y=47
W=260
H=80
PrimaryColor=255,255,255,255
AntiAlias=1

Just the meter type of Histogram, its linked to the format measure from step 1 and it's position, size (which would be the same as the backround meter) and colour. The same simple skin, all I've had to change is the size of the background:

Code:



Code:


[Rainmeter]
Update=1000

[Detect_SCPUUTI]
Measure=Registry
RegHKey=HKEY_CURRENT_USER
RegKey=Software\FinalWire\AIDA64\SensorValues
RegValue=Value.SCPUUTI

[SCPUUTI_No]
Measure=Calc
Formula=[Detect_SCPUUTI]
MinValue=0
MaxValue=100
DynamicVariables=1

[Bar Background]
Meter=IMAGE
SolidColor=255,255,255,20
X=30
Y=47
W=260
H=80

[SCPUUTI Graph]
Meter=Histogram
MeasureName=SCPUUTI_No
X=30
Y=47
W=260
H=80
PrimaryColor=255,255,255,255
AntiAlias=1

*Graphics*

You can use an image (.jpg .png ect) for the bar for a better effect than SolidColor=, just replace it with BarImage=*imageName*, you'll see I've done this in the skins I attatched, and also use images anywhere in the skin (the CPU and GPU logo's are small images).

You'll also see in these skins I've read all the sensors in a block near the start, once you've got the value several other meters can read it by pointing to that measure so you'll see values read once and displayed several times (as a number and in a bar for example). The order of the meters is also important, it starts at the top and works down so each meter down is drawn on top of the previous. You'll notice in the CPU skin it goes Background then Graph (Histogram) then an overlay, then the rest on top. The overlay is a .png that fades from clear to black, so when its drawn over the graph it gives the effect of the graph fading as it moves across.

So, If you've managed to understand me you should be able to get a good looking skin up and running - Have fun trying anyways biggrin.gif


----------



## Jobotoo

Thanks for taking the time to do this!!! I've been looking or a guide!

+REP


----------



## kiwiasian

What about the update interval?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13681341*
> What about the update interval?


I'm running a 1000ms (1 second) update reading around 25 temps/clocks/voltages/fans in a couple of skins and the impact is minimal (idles around 1%). Just increase the "Update=" value in the [Rainmter] measure at the top to 5000 or 10000 for less frequent sensor reads and a smaller performance impact.


----------



## Darren9

Updated the second post.


----------



## clock_work

Awesome guide! thanks for the info! i am having problems however. when i first did it, it read the gpu clock perfectly, i went to add my core temps but it said sensor name wrong so i kept trying and then it started reading 0 for everything, i've uninstalled rainmeter and deleted the extension and ohm etc and re downloaded and i can't get it to work again, just keeps reading 0. any suggestions please?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock_work;13717396*
> Awesome guide! thanks for the info! i am having problems however. when i first did it, it read the gpu clock perfectly, i went to add my core temps but it said sensor name wrong so i kept trying and then it started reading 0 for everything, i've uninstalled rainmeter and deleted the extension and ohm etc and re downloaded and i can't get it to work again, just keeps reading 0. any suggestions please?


I just switched back to Aida64\Everest Ultimate, I found the OHM plugin recently and its easier to use than going through the registry with Aida\Everest (and free for all sensors) so I put it in the guide, I've recently had an issue where the sensors would all read 0 for a second then re-appear using OHM - though it was just my system, maybe it's not though, its not happened using Aida64 yet. I'd suggest trying Aida64 and seeing if it works, there's also a plugin for Speedfan you might want to try.


----------



## clock_work

i feel like such a noob!! i am determined to get this to work, i am not sure where i went wrong, because it was working and all at first, then i decided to swap cpu instead of gpu, and that's when all this started. i just cant get anything to read a value for some reason. how would on go about the speed fan? just change the plug in line to the speed fan file?


----------



## clock_work

[Rainmeter]
Update=1000

[Background]
Meter=Image
SolidColor=0,0,0,130
X=0
Y=0
W=200
H=200

[Main Title]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Center
X=100
Y=10
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=18
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=SYSTEM

[Read GPU Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GT 240
Type=Clocks
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU Clock

[Value GPU Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0


----------



## MrKrrrinkle

Very nice guide, i've been wanting to set up something like this on my desktop


----------



## Darren9

I've not tried speedfan yet, I had an ATI card when I started this so it wouldn't see it at all, it should be:

Code:



Code:


[MeasureName]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\SpeedfanPlugin.dll
SpeedfanType=*               (TEMPERATURE/FAN/VOLTAGE)
SpeedFanNumber=*        (the number of the sensor, starts at top)
SpeedFanScale=*            (C,F,K - use with SpeedFanType=TEMPERATURE to get Celcius/Farenheigt/Kelvin)

so that in place of the OHM measures.

http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/?q=SpeedFan


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock_work;13717704*
> [Rainmeter]
> Update=1000
> 
> [Background]
> Meter=Image
> SolidColor=0,0,0,130
> X=0
> Y=0
> W=200
> H=200
> 
> [Main Title]
> Meter=STRING
> StringAlign=Center
> X=100
> Y=10
> FontColor=255,255,255
> FontSize=18
> StringEffect=Shadow
> FontFace=Trebuchet MS
> AntiAlias=1
> Text=SYSTEM
> 
> [Read GPU Core Clock]
> Measure=Plugin
> Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
> Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GT 240
> Type=Clocks
> Sensor=GPU Core
> 
> [Label GPU Clock]
> Meter=STRING
> StringAlign=Left
> X=10
> Y=45
> FontColor=255,255,255
> FontSize=12
> StringEffect=Shadow
> FontFace=Trebuchet MS
> AntiAlias=1
> Text=GPU Clock
> 
> [Value GPU Clock]
> Meter=STRING
> StringAlign=Right
> X=190
> Y=45
> FontColor=255,255,255,255
> FontSize=12
> StringEffect=Shadow
> FontFace=Trebuchet MS
> AntiAlias=1
> MeasureName=Read GPU Core Clock
> Postfix=MHz
> Percentual=0
> NumOfDecimals=0


The code is good, I just ran it (copied it, changed your GPU title to mine, that's all (be sure that's correct)). Both OHM and the OHMplugin (and Rainmeter infact) are free and in development, I've no idea why it works on my system and not your's







and I couldn't begin to guess. All I can suggest is try a different plugin or Aida64 through the registry.


----------



## clock_work

thanks for the help man! really appreciate it! going to try the ohm once more, but im learning more about rainmeter code first


----------



## Icarian

This guide was really helpful, I'm finally able to monitor the things I want and tweak skins to fit my tastes/needs, saved me lots of hours googling and looking around!


----------



## Flux

Sorry to necro-thread but can any body see whats wrong here? When I run the script, it's says the sensors don't exist, only thing I've changed is hardware labels.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Rainmeter]
Update=1000

[Background]
Meter=Image
SolidColor=0,0,0,130
X=0
Y=0
W=200
H=350

[Main Title]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Center
X=100
Y=10
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=18
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=SYSTEM

GPU Core Clock

[Read GPU Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series 1
Type=Clocks
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU Clock

[Value GPU Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

CPU Core Clock

[Read CPU Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=AMD Phenom II X4 955
Type=Clocks
Sensor=CPU Core #1

[Label CPU Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=85
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Clock

[Value CPU Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=85
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

GPU Use

[Read GPU Use]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series 1
Type=Load
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=105
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU Use

[Value GPU Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=105
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU Use
Postfix=%
Percentual=1
NumOfDecimals=1

Temps Title

[Temps Title]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Center
X=100
Y=175
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=18
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=TEMPS

GPU Temp

[Read GPU1 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series 1
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=210
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU

[Value GPU Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=210
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

CPU Core1 Temp

[Read CPU Core1 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=AMD Phenom II X4 955
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=CPU Core #1

[Label CPU Core1 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=250
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 1

[Value CPU Core1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=250
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core1 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

CPU Core2 Temp

[Read CPU Core2 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=AMD Phenom II X4 955
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=CPU Core #2

[Label CPU Core2 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=270
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 2

[Value CPU Core2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=270
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core2 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

CPU Core3 Temp

[Read CPU Core3 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=AMD Phenom II X4 955
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=CPU Core #3

[Label CPU Core3 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=290
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 3

[Value CPU Core3 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=290
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core3 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

CPU Core4 Temp

[Read CPU Core4 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=AMD Phenom II X4 955
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=CPU Core #4

[Label CPU Core4 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=310
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 4

[Value CPU Core4 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=310
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core4 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0


----------



## Darren9

@ Flux. Your config works for me if I just put my hardware titles in, I'm just guessing a problem with the plugin DLL or OpenHardwareMonitor if your hardware labels are correct, maybe try deleting/replacing those two and see if that helps?


----------



## Lettuceman

Sorry to necro this post, but rainmeter keeps crashing on me after trying this out.
Quote:


> [Rainmeter]
> Update=1000
> 
> [Background]
> Meter=Image
> SolidColor=0,0,0,130
> X=0
> Y=0
> W=200
> H=350
> 
> [Main Title]
> Meter=STRING
> StringAlign=Center
> X=100
> Y=10
> FontColor=255,255,255
> FontSize=18
> StringEffect=Shadow
> FontFace=Trebuchet MS
> AntiAlias=1
> Text=SYSTEM
> 
> Temps Title
> 
> [Temps Title]
> Meter=STRING
> StringAlign=Center
> X=100
> Y=175
> FontColor=255,255,255
> FontSize=18
> StringEffect=Shadow
> FontFace=Trebuchet MS
> AntiAlias=1
> Text=TEMPS
> 
> CPU Core1 Temp
> 
> [Read CPU Core1 Temp]
> Measure=Plugin
> Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
> Hardware=Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
> Type=Temperature
> Sensor=CPU Core #1
> 
> [Label CPU Core1 temp]
> Meter=STRING
> StringAlign=Left
> X=10
> Y=250
> FontColor=255,255,255
> FontSize=12
> StringEffect=Shadow
> FontFace=Trebuchet MS
> AntiAlias=1
> Text=CPU Core 1
> 
> [Value CPU Core1 Temp]
> Meter=STRING
> StringAlign=Right
> X=190
> Y=250
> FontColor=255,255,255,255
> FontSize=12
> StringEffect=Shadow
> FontFace=Trebuchet MS
> AntiAlias=1
> MeasureName=Read CPU Core1 Temp
> Postfix=°C
> Percentual=0
> NumOfDecimals=0


edit: Found my mistake.....I feel dumb now.


----------



## OverK1LL

Is there any way to get an "average" of the *CPU Core Loads*? I would like to output "overall" CPU usage on 1 graph with 1 line.

_Measure: (Meter 1 + Meter 2 + Meter 3)/3_

I'd also like to apply the same technique to an "average temperature" graph...

Possible?

*EDIT:* I feel kinda silly; I think I can get that value with with the built in measure, _Measure=CPU_. As far as the Average Temperature, I can get that with the Temperature Sensor: CPU. I really don't know what I was stumped on... der


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL;15041722*
> Is there any way to get an "average" of the *CPU Core Loads*? I would like to output "overall" CPU usage on 1 graph with 1 line.
> 
> _Measure: (Meter 1 + Meter 2 + Meter 3)/3_
> 
> I'd also like to apply the same technique to an "average temperature" graph...
> 
> Possible?


Yes, the calc measure can perform mathematical operations and you can use it with other measures. For example if your temp measures were [Temp1], [Temp2] and [Temp3] then something like:

Code:



Code:


[TempAverage]
Measure=Calc
Formula=(Temp1 + Temp2 + Temp3) / 3

And use the [TempAverage] in a display meter.
http://rainmeter.net/cms/Measures-Calc

Edit, just saw your edit - well, you could have if you wanted to


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15042147*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [TempAverage]
> Measure=Calc
> Formula=(Temp1 + Temp2 + Temp3) / 3
> 
> And use the [TempAverage] in a display meter.
> http://rainmeter.net/cms/Measures-Calc


Thank you! I will actually use that because the CPUTIN in OHM does not equal the average temperature of the cores, which is what I am looking for.

Also, is there a thread where we can share our custom Rainmeters that we create from scratch? All I see are threads for ones that people have installed...


----------



## MINE

Hi is there another program that display clock speed,memory,temperature video card temperature etc... If so can you guys recommend a few or is this better to go with this?


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MINE*


Hi is there another program that display clock speed,memory,temperature video card temperature etc... If so can you guys recommend a few or is this better to go with this?


SpeedFan and PerfMon are two other alternatives that may work for you.

OHM seems to be the best one, but it is incomplete IMO (a lot of values for my Rampage III Extreme are missing).

I wish there was a plugin for CPUID's HWMon.

Anyways, if OHM has everything you need for your Rainmeter skin, I suggest using that one.


----------



## MINE

Thanks overkill , i will get this tomorrow when i build my new rig, still on the lap =[. Will keep you guys updated on what I think of it <3/


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE;15167431*
> Thanks overkill , i will get this tomorrow when i build my new rig, still on the lap =[. Will keep you guys updated on what I think of it <3/


There's also a few sidebar gadgets that'll do the same job, the ones that read temps though rely on another monitoring application the same way Rainmeter does.


----------



## OverK1LL

Can you guys take a peek at this for me?

http://www.overclock.net/15165994-post47.html


----------



## zomgiwin

yo thank you so much for your guide! i didn't actually read it all sorry, i just took your shown work, and a little of your written word and made my own rainmeter thing to mostly-match the skin i'm using








Here's the picture, and the code, it's basic, but it works well







***Mines the one called ".:SYSTEM TEMPS:."
i think it looks pretty good:








Code:



Code:


[Rainmeter]
Update=1000

[styleTitle]
StringAlign=CENTER
StringCase=UPPER
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontColor=255,255,255
FontEffectColor=0,0,0,50
FontFace=Agency FB
FontSize=16
Angle=1.57
AntiAlias=1
ClipString=1

[styleText]
StringAlign=LEFT
StringCase=UPPER
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontColor=255,255,255
FontEffectColor=0,0,0,50
FontFace=Agency FB
FontSize=14
AntiAlias=1
X=20

[styleTemps]
StringAlign=RIGHT
StringCase=UPPER
StringStyle=BOLD
StringEffect=SHADOW
FontColor=255,255,255
FontEffectColor=0,0,0,50
FontFace=Agency FB
FontSize=14
AntiAlias=1
X=160

[Main Title]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleTitle
X=22
Y=70
W=320
H=180
Text=".: System Temps :."

-------------------CPU1 Temp----------------------

[Read CPU1 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=CPU Core #1

[Label CPU1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleText
Y=10
Text=CPU Core1

[Value CPU1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleTemps
Y=10
MeasureName=Read CPU1 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------CPU2 Temp----------------------

[Read CPU2 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=CPU Core #2

[Label CPU2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleText
Y=30
Text=CPU Core2

[Value CPU2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleTemps
Y=30
MeasureName=Read CPU2 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------GPU1 Temp----------------------

[Read GPU1 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT--1
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleText
Y=85
Text=GPU1

[Value GPU1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleTemps
Y=85
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

-------------------GPU2 Temp----------------------

[Read GPU2 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT--2
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleText
Y=105
Text=GPU2

[Value GPU2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleTemps
Y=105
MeasureName=Read GPU2 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0


----------



## OverK1LL

Wow! That looks great!! Nice job!


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Wow! That looks great!! Nice job!


thx, i cleaned it up to match a little better, and today my project is going to be modifying all of those other stats meters to work better on the right side... buh, gonna be a bit of work just to switch sides lol


----------



## OverK1LL

Make sure you post your work. I want to see it.

EDIT: I just realized; your layout is similar to a Rainmeter skin I made back in October. Your's is executed better, but that is probably why I like it so much.


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Make sure you post your work. I want to see it.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized; your layout is similar to a Rainmeter skin I made back in October. Your's is executed better, but that is probably why I like it so much.


nice, i really dig your skins you got going on there man

i tried to switch the skins i use to work on the right side, but was having alot of problems with getting the skin to sit right next to the edge of the screen, it seemed no matter what i did, it would still act like it was 1cm too fat or something on the right side

didnt have time to tink with it anymore, and i don't really know anything about rainmeter skins other than picking apart the ones i wanted to use lol
i still want to get it working on the right side, but i just don't know how lol


----------



## Darren9

^ Zomgiwin, you can turn off "Snap to" and "Keep on Screen" in the skins settings menu (right click) to drag it that extra 1cm to the right, I expect you need to reduce a width somewhere though.


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> ^ Zomgiwin, you can turn off "Snap to" and "Keep on Screen" in the skins settings menu (right click) to drag it that extra 1cm to the right, I expect you need to reduce a width somewhere though.


thank you, i will try that now









and, i have reduced widths of things to try and correct it, but i think when i flip the text sideways like that, it creates extra unused space, and i can't seem to trim that fat

with turning off "keep on screen" i was able to achieve my goal rather easily







))


----------



## raptorxrx

I need some help getting a bar for my GPU use. I don't understand your method, and am trying to use this code, but can't quite modify it.


Spoiler: Warning: Code that I'm trying to use



Code:



Code:


[meterLabelSWAP]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleLeftText
X=10
Y=80
W=190
H=14
Text="SWAP Usage"

[meterValueSWAP]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=styleRightText
MeasureName=measureSWAP
X=200
Y=0r
W=190
H=14
Text="%1%"
Percentual=1

[meterBarSWAP]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=styleBar
MeasureName=measureSWAP
X=10
Y=92
W=190
H=1




I have a GTX 460, and have the rest of my stuff working fine. I want it to look like the rest of the bars. Any help? All well be appreciated!








In case it matters, this is the code I'm using for the box...


Spoiler: Warning: Code and a Screen Shot!



Code:



Code:


[Read GTX 460 Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Type=Clocks
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GTX 460 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=40
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=8
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text= Clock

[Value GTX 460 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=200
Y=40
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=8
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GTX 460 Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0

[Read GTX 460 Use]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Type=Load
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GTX 460 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=60
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=8
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace= Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text= Use

[Value GTX 460 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=200
Y=60
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=8
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GTX 460 Use
Postfix=%
Percentual=1
NumOfDecimals=1

[Read GTX 460 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GTX 460 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=80
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=8
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=Temp

[Value GTX 460 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=200
Y=80
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=8
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GTX 460 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0


----------



## Darren9

^ Hi raptorxrx, I may be able to help, first for a bar to work with a value from a plugin it needs a max and min, you need to set this in the measure (where it reads the value). As an example, the GPU temp, add the max/min and then a bar that reads it:

Code:



Code:


[Read GTX 460 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=GPU Core
MaxValue=80
MinValue=20

[Bar GTX 460 Temp]
Meter=BAR
MeterStyle=styleBar
MeasureName=Read GTX 460 Temp
X=10
Y=92
W=190
H=1

Also since the bar uses "MeterStyle=styleBar", you'll need to make sure you copy the [styleBar] measure into the skin (if you haven't already), and adjust the y= in the bar meters to get them in place. Let me know if that works, I may have missed something.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> ^ Hi raptorxrx, I may be able to help, first for a bar to work with a value from a plugin it needs a max and min, you need to set this in the measure (where it reads the value). As an example, the GPU temp, add the max/min and then a bar that reads it:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Read GTX 460 Temp]
> Measure=Plugin
> Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
> Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
> Type=Temperatures
> Sensor=GPU Core
> MaxValue=80
> MinValue=20
> [Bar GTX 460 Temp]
> Meter=BAR
> MeterStyle=styleBar
> MeasureName=Read GTX 460 Temp
> X=10
> Y=92
> W=190
> H=1
> 
> Also since the bar uses "MeterStyle=styleBar", you'll need to make sure you copy the [styleBar] measure into the skin (if you haven't already), and adjust the y= in the bar meters to get them in place. Let me know if that works, I may have missed something.


Thank you so much! I was able to get the bars operating, although I haven't had the time to finish it up yet... This weekend I will be working on that!


----------



## SikoraP13

EDIT:nvm, thanks anyways guys, got it figured out. Using MSI Afterburner plugin instead of the OHM plugin

Hey guys, I'm having an issue with the rainmeter code. Trying to turn a weather Temperature Gauge into a GPU % Load Operation. I keep getting a senor does not exist error...

My Code

Code:



Code:


[Rainmeter]

[Metadata]
Name=
Config=
Description=
Instructions=
Version=
Tags=
License=
Variant=
Preview=
;End of added Metadata

[Variables]
;Color codes<-------
;blue color code=46,206,254
;amber=218,162,59
;green=37, 255, 126

Font.name=Monofonto
Font.color=218,162,59
Image.tint=218,162,59
UpdateFreq=1800
Image=ptright.png

;--------------Picture-------------------
[MeterPicture]
Meter=Image
ImageName=#Image#
Imagetint=#Image.tint#
W=112
H=56
x=10
y=50

;-------------Measure--------------------
[Read GPU1 Use]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series (1)
Type=Load
Sensor=GPU Core

;--------------GPU1 Style-----------------
[MeterGPU]
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Use
Meter=STRING
X=69
Y=70
FontColor=#Font.color#
StringStyle=NORMAL
FontSize=23
StringAlign=RIGHT
FontFace=#Font.name#
Antialias=1
Postfix=%
Percentual=1

[Label]
Meter=STRING
MeterStyle=StyleLabel
x=4
y=10
Text="GPU1"
FontSize=23
FontFace=#Font.name#
FontColor=#Font.Color#
Antialias=1

When I got to run it I get an error saying the sensor doesn't exist, despite,



Can anybody give me a hand in getting this up and running?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SikoraP13*
> 
> EDIT:nvm, thanks anyways guys, got it figured out. Using MSI Afterburner plugin instead of the OHM plugin
> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with the rainmeter code. Trying to turn a weather Temperature Gauge into a GPU % Load Operation. I keep getting a senor does not exist error...
> My Code
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Rainmeter]
> [Metadata]
> Name=
> Config=
> Description=
> Instructions=
> Version=
> Tags=
> License=
> Variant=
> Preview=
> ;End of added Metadata
> [Variables]
> ;Color codes<-------
> ;blue color code=46,206,254
> ;amber=218,162,59
> ;green=37, 255, 126
> Font.name=Monofonto
> Font.color=218,162,59
> Image.tint=218,162,59
> UpdateFreq=1800
> Image=ptright.png
> ;--------------Picture-------------------
> [MeterPicture]
> Meter=Image
> ImageName=#Image#
> Imagetint=#Image.tint#
> W=112
> H=56
> x=10
> y=50
> ;-------------Measure--------------------
> [Read GPU1 Use]
> Measure=Plugin
> Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
> Hardware=AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series (1)
> Type=Load
> Sensor=GPU Core
> ;--------------GPU1 Style-----------------
> [MeterGPU]
> MeasureName=Read GPU1 Use
> Meter=STRING
> X=69
> Y=70
> FontColor=#Font.color#
> StringStyle=NORMAL
> FontSize=23
> StringAlign=RIGHT
> FontFace=#Font.name#
> Antialias=1
> Postfix=%
> Percentual=1
> [Label]
> Meter=STRING
> MeterStyle=StyleLabel
> x=4
> y=10
> Text="GPU1"
> FontSize=23
> FontFace=#Font.name#
> FontColor=#Font.Color#
> Antialias=1
> 
> When I got to run it I get an error saying the sensor doesn't exist, despite,
> 
> Can anybody give me a hand in getting this up and running?


I have one working that uses pretty much the same code and the labels look correct, are you able to read any of the other sensors in OHM? If not maybe a problem with the plugin or OHM?


----------



## bittbull187

i cant get this to work no matter what, here is my saved code any suggestions would he;lp.

[Rainmeter]
Update=1000

[Background]
Meter=Image
SolidColor=0,0,0,130
X=0
Y=0
W=200
H=350

[Main Title]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Center
X=100
Y=10
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=18
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=SYSTEM

GPU1 Core Clock

[Read GPU1 Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (1)
Type=Clocks
Sensor=GPU1 Core

[Label GPU1 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU1 Clock

[Value GPU1 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=45
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

GPU2 Core Clock

[Read GPU2 Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (2)
Type=Clocks
Sensor=GPU2 Core

[Label GPU2 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=65
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU2 Clock

[Value GPU2 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=65
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU2 Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

Gpu3 core clock

[Read GPU3 Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (2)
Type=Clocks
Sensor=GPU3 Core

[Label GPU3 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=65
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU3 Clock

[Value GPU3 Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=65
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU3 Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

CPU Core Clock

[Read CPU Core Clock]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 930
Type=Clocks
Sensor=CPU Core #1

[Label CPU Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=85
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Clock

[Value CPU Clock]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=85
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core Clock
Postfix=MHz
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

GPU1 Use

[Read GPU1 Use]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (1)
Type=Load
Sensor=GPU Core

[Label GPU1 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=105
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU1 Use

[Value GPU1 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=105
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Use
Postfix=%
Percentual=1
NumOfDecimals=1

GPU2 Use

[Read GPU2 Use]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (2)
Type=Load
Sensor=GPU2 Core

[Label GPU2 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=125
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU2 Use

[Value GPU2 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=125
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU2 Use
Postfix=%
Percentual=1
NumOfDecimals=1

GPU3 use

[Read GPU3 Use]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (2)
Type=Load
Sensor=GPU3 Core

[Label GPU3 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=125
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU3 Use

[Value GPU3 Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=125
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU2 Use
Postfix=%
Percentual=1
NumOfDecimals=1

CPU Use

[Read CPU Use]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 930
Type=Load
Sensor=CPU Total

[Label CPU Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=145
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Use

[Value CPU Use]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=145
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Use
Postfix=%
Percentual=1
NumOfDecimals=1

Temps Title

[Temps Title]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Center
X=100
Y=175
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=18
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=TEMPS

GPU1 Temp

[Read GPU1 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (1)
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=GPU1 Core

[Label GPU1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=210
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU1

[Value GPU1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=210
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU1 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

GPU2 Temp

[Read GPU2 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (2)
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=GPU2 Core

[Label GPU2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=230
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU2

[Value GPU2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=230
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU2 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

GPU3 Temp

[Read GPU3 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 (2)
Type=Temperatures
Sensor=GPU3 Core

[Label GPU3 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=230
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=GPU3

[Value GPU3 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=230
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read GPU3 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

CPU Core1 Temp

[Read CPU Core1 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 930
Type=Temperature
Sensor=CPu Core #1

[Label CPU Core1 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=250
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 1

[Value CPU Core1 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=250
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core1 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

CPU Core1 Temp

[Read CPU Core2 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 930
Type=Temperature
Sensor=CPU Core #2

[Label CPU Core2 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=270
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 2

[Value CPU Core2 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=270
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core2 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

CPU Core3 Temp

[Read CPU Core3 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 930
Type=Temperature
Sensor=CPU Core #3

[Label CPU Core3 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=290
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 3

[Value CPU Core3 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=290
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core3 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0

CPU Core4 Temp

[Read CPU Core4 Temp]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Intel Core i7 930
Type=Temperature
Sensor=CPU Core #4

[Label CPU Core4 temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=310
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU Core 4

[Value CPU Core4 Temp]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=310
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU Core4 Temp
Postfix=°C
Percentual=0
NumOfDecimals=0


----------



## Krusher33

Man, this sucks. I couldn't find any theme that worked with HWMonitor but did find one for SpeedFan. I just spent the last 2 hours configuring to my taste and NOW I come across this thread. Dang it to heck.


----------



## AHW214

I'm new to rainmeter and I just found this thread, really cool! I tried to create a measure for the CPU vcore and it works, with the exception of the decimal being where it is not supposed to be. Is there a way I could move it 2 spaces to the left. If I can't then I'll just change the unit from "volts" to "centivolts". Thanks.

Code:

CPU VCore

[Read CPU VCore]
Measure=Plugin
Plugin=Plugins\OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll
Hardware=Nuvoton NCT6779D
Type=Voltages
Sensor=CPU VCore

[Label CPU VCore]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Left
X=10
Y=400
FontColor=255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
Text=CPU VCore

[Value CPU VCore]
Meter=STRING
StringAlign=Right
X=190
Y=400
FontColor=255,255,255,255
FontSize=12
StringEffect=Shadow
FontFace=Trebuchet MS
AntiAlias=1
MeasureName=Read CPU VCore
Postfix=v
Percentual=1
NumOfDecimals=2

Picture:


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHW214*
> 
> [Label CPU VCore]
> Meter=STRING
> StringAlign=Left
> X=10
> Y=400
> FontColor=255,255,255
> FontSize=12
> StringEffect=Shadow
> FontFace=Trebuchet MS
> AntiAlias=1
> Text=CPU VCore
> 
> [Value CPU VCore]
> Meter=STRING
> StringAlign=Right
> X=190
> Y=400
> FontColor=255,255,255,255
> FontSize=12
> StringEffect=Shadow
> FontFace=Trebuchet MS
> AntiAlias=1
> MeasureName=Read CPU VCore
> Postfix=v
> Percentual=1
> *NumOfDecimals=4*


----------



## bittbull187

I like rainmeter but i could never use it properly, i run rocketdock as well maybe try again? What version is rain up to?


----------



## AHW214

Hmm... Changing the NumOfDecimals to 4 simply moved the decimal place to the ten-thousandths but did not move the decimal itself. Maybe it can't be changed, I'll just change the unit to centivolts.


----------



## PedroC1999

I know! Put Perctentual to 0 and try decimals to 3


----------



## AHW214

Thanks for the help, it worked.
So perctentual set to 1 changed .984 from decimal form to percent (98.4%). How did I not see that!







Once again, thanks.


----------



## PedroC1999

Glad to know I helped


----------



## UNOE

Is OpenHardwareMonitorPlugin.dll working with windows8. I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong I'm trying to setup my old meters from win7 but they aren't working.


----------



## DaveLT

Scratch that. Got it working not with OHM.


----------



## MattAB19

Sorry to restart an old thread. I am trying to use this to display Core Temperature. The code works, but only displays the value when the Open Hardware Monitor is running. Is this supposed to happen? How can I get the values to display without having to run the program first?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## PedroC1999

You cant, as OHM is the source of the value.

Just set it to start OHM every time Windows Starts, that way, you will always have a Value


----------



## MattAB19

OK, thanks. I've set it to run on startup.


----------



## Arimis5226

Good stuff bro. Been using Aida64 for a while, and just now starting to play with rainmeter. you've saved me a lot of footwork right there.


----------

